
Meat stylus for the iPhone - blasdel
http://kottke.org/10/02/meat-stylus-for-the-iphone
======
AlecM
Reminds of me that table saw that stops in an instant when it comes in contact
with a human finger. They tested with hot dogs to simulate a human finger
(although the creator does use his own finger).
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTUOhYcw4ZY>

------
olefoo
So disappointed; that headline had such promise.

------
og1
Someone needs to make some gloves where the fingertips are a material that
works with touchscreens.

~~~
Splines
I believe these exist already. They feature a small metal mesh sewn into the
tip of the index finger.

~~~
og1
Thanks, I didn't know these existed. Found via google
<http://www.dotsgloves.com/>

~~~
throw_away
I'm to understand that you can convert any pair of gloves to do this by just
sewing conductive thread into the fingertips.
([http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_i...](http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=8544))

------
carterschonwald
It should be noted that any relatively thin glove made of wool or synthetic
fiber lets you still manipulate an iphone screen (at least when there is an
anti scratch protective barrier). There is no need for conductive fiber or the
like!

~~~
zefhous
I wear some old leather gloves that have the cloth lining worn off at the
fingertips. They work well and are probably warmer than thin mesh gloves. As
long as the leather is in direct contact with skin it should work.

------
Timothee
That was used by IDEO in their global Rube Goldberg machine video:
[http://labs.ideo.com/2008/10/28/the-incredible-ideo-
global-c...](http://labs.ideo.com/2008/10/28/the-incredible-ideo-global-chain-
reaction-experience/) (at 9 minutes and some)

------
Portnull
This was actually a topic on a Dutch youth science quiz on TV.

------
Raphael
Roughly half of iPhone owners have one already.

